# Key Store



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2016)

Hey, ich möchte in Zukunft bei "GTX970 auf Fury-Level spielen" konsequent auf Keystores setzen.

Da ich aber bisher wenn es möglich war primär im Media Markt und Co. und seltener über GOG oder Steam eingekauft habe, fehlen mir da empfehlenswerte Quellen.

Kriterien:

- sicherer Bezahlvorgang
- große Auswahl, da ich mich nur bei einem und nicht gleich bei zig Shops registrieren möchte
- Keys für Spiele sollten nach dem offiziellen Release möglichst schnell verfügbar sein

Bei einem Anbieter ist mir die Datensicherheit und Seriosität wesentlich wichtiger als ein um 5€ geringerer Preis gegenüber der Keystore-Konkurrenz. 

Da es ja viele Anbieter gibt und ich diesen Weg noch nie genutzt habe, möchte ich hier mal Empfehlungen einholen. Danke.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Januar 2016)

MMOGA ist "seriös" und hat mittlerweile einen Ruf zu verlieren. Habe da noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Aerni (2. Januar 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> MMOGA ist "seriös" und hat mittlerweile einen Ruf zu verlieren. Habe da noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.



kann ich nur unterschreiben, leider bekommt man da auch nich all spiele. aber es werden immer mehr. habe bf3, bf4, battlefront, und paar andere games von da, nie probleme gehabt.


----------



## Jeretxxo (2. Januar 2016)

MMOGA und Gameladen.de benutze ich recht regelmäßig, aber MMOGA eher seltener, da der Support nicht immer ganz so gut ist und die ihren Sitz auch irgendwo im nirgendwo haben.

Wenn es mal Probleme gab (bspw. Key ohne Funktion oder Key's vergriffen trotz Vorbestellung) war der Support in aller Regel sehr hilfsbereit bei beiden.


----------



## SilentMan22 (2. Januar 2016)

*GameKeyFinder.de | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - Steam, Origin, günstig* Viel Spaß damit, nur keine RU keys kaufen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2016)

Also nach dem ersten kurzen Googeln sind die Erfahrungsberichte über Gameladen und MMOGA überwiegend positiv, solange es sich um Gamekeys handelt. Ihren Sitz haben beide laut dem Impressum in Hong Kong. Ich werde mir die beiden Seiten noch etwas genauer anschauen und mich dann entscheiden. Danke.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Januar 2016)

isthereanydeal.com -> Verweißt nur auf legale Key-Stores

Unteranderem:
greenmangaming.com
getgamesgo.com
gamesrocket
gamesplanet

Nach meinem Stand der Dinge ist mmoga kein autorisierter Key-Seller. Die obengenannten sind autorisiert. Wenn kein Impressum vorhanden ist, oder der Laden in Hong Kong sitzt sollte schon alles klar sein, dass das nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht. Zu gegeben ich habe dort auch schonmal gekauft und es klappt auch, aber naja... Dann lieber autorisierte Händler und paar Euros mehr zahlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Januar 2016)

@FreaksLikeMe

Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen, allerdings sind die Preise bei diesen Stores auf Steamniveau und ich kann mir dann eigentlich den Bezugsweg über Keystores sparen. Es geht ja darum, dass ich bei den relevanten Titeln (siehe Eingangskommentar) nicht den Preis zahlen werde, den die Entwickler für ihr Spiel gerne hätten.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Januar 2016)

Bei Greenmangaming gibts eigentlich immer Gutscheine (Voucher), meist so 10-25%. Und es ist eben ein offizieller Reseller. 

Ich persönlich hab sowohl bei MMOGA, Greenmangaming sowie Onlinekeystore (OKS) eingekauft und hatte nie Probleme. 
Wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit zu Release aussieht weiß ich nicht da ich die Spiele wenn erst viel später kaufe.


----------



## Ion (3. Januar 2016)

Der einzige Keystore wo ich bisher ohne Probleme Spiele gekauft habe: Spiele Download, Games online kaufen, PC, Mac - Gamesrocket
Die Keys kommen per Email und sind innerhalb von ~2 Min. da. Preise sind auch echt top. Just Cause 3 z. B. habe ich da eine Woche nach Release für 30€ bekommen.

Wenn ich MMOGA schon lese wird mir schlecht, die sind bei mir unten durch. Die Gründe spare ich mir, da zu sehr OT.


----------



## DirtyPants (3. Januar 2016)

Ich habe bisher immer bei G2play gekauft und die Keys immer schnell (5-10 Min) erhalten. Zudem bekommt man für jeden Einkauf Guthaben auf sein Konto gebucht, dass man sammeln oder bei der nächsten Bestellung als Rabatt einlösen kann.


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> @FreaksLikeMe
> 
> Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen, allerdings sind die Preise bei diesen Stores auf Steamniveau und ich kann mir dann eigentlich den Bezugsweg über Keystores sparen. Es geht ja darum, dass ich bei den relevanten Titeln (siehe Eingangskommentar) nicht den Preis zahlen werde, den die Entwickler für ihr Spiel gerne hätten.



Dann musst Du wohl oder übel auf Sales warten. Nicht autorisiert und "seriös" verträgt sich oftmals nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Januar 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Dann musst Du wohl oder übel auf Sales warten. Nicht autorisiert und "seriös" verträgt sich oftmals nicht.



Naja muss aber trotzdem kein Wiederspruch sein.
Würde Steam jeden MMOGA nutzer sperren wozu sie erst einmal sicher herausfinden müssten das man es nutzt würde die komplete Platform soagut wie ausgestorben sein und Valve hätte große Probleme.
Ich kenne keinen aktiven steam nutzer der noch nie im Key store eingekauft hat.
Valve versucht mit der ganzen nicht authorisiert Schiene nur sein Monopol aufrechtzuhalten was schon lange gescheitert ist.
Gibt es eugentlich ein Gerichtsurteil zu der ganzen Sache mit Steam und nicht authorisierten Händlern und wen die danach den account sperren ?


----------



## keinnick (3. Januar 2016)

Unter anderen hier, bzw. das geht in die Richtung:  Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht


----------



## MfDoom (3. Januar 2016)

Steam zensiert mittlerweile den Chat wenn man jemand einen Link zu MMOGA schickt.

Mir wurden schon 2 Spiele aus der Bibliothek entfernt, waren beide aus dem Keystore. Aber jedes mal einer der billigsten aus irgendeiner Suchmaschine, keine Keys von MMOGA. Die Spiele waren einfach kommentarlos weg. Das jemandem der Account gesperrt wird habe ich noch nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Januar 2016)

Die Begründung ist ziemlich komisch.
Warum soll es okay sein wen der Publisher das Spiel mit Hülle verkauft in der dann nur ein key für ein <nutzungsrecht ist obwohl dem Kunden etwas anderes sugeriert wird aber ein Händler das Nutzungsrecht das er ja schließlich legal erworben hat weiter verkauft nur eben ohne Hülle.
Schließlich verkaufen Steam und co die Spiele auch ohne Hülle.
Ich denke da waren schwarze Koffer im Spiel.


----------



## SilentMan22 (3. Januar 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Wenn ich MMOGA schon lese wird mir schlecht, die sind bei mir unten durch. Die Gründe spare ich mir, da zu sehr OT.



Hattest du mal Probleme dort?


----------



## Shona (3. Januar 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Naja muss aber trotzdem kein Wiederspruch sein.
> Würde *Valve* jeden MMOGA nutzer sperren wozu sie erst einmal sicher herausfinden müssten das man es nutzt würde die komplete Platform soagut wie ausgestorben sein und Valve hätte große Probleme.


Erstmal fixed und nein Valve hätte keine Probleme da Valve keine Keys direkt löscht, außer von ihren eigenen Spielen.
Ansonsten löschen sie nur dann Keys wenn ein Publisher dies in Auftrag gibt und die wissen ob der Key legal erworben wurde oder nicht.  Die haben ihre Großhändler und authorisierte Key Shops kaufen dort die Keys ein wenn sie diese nicht direkt über den Publisher kaufen oder es passiert eben das was GreenManGaing mit Witcher 3 passiert ist -> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/140719-Witcher-3-Fraudulent-Codes-Green-Man-Gaming <- ein Streit mit dem Publisher.

Diese Liste von authorisierten Key Shops wurde vom  Publisher Rebellion erstellt nachdem sie mehrere tausende Keys zu Sniper Elite 3 auf Steam haben löschen lassen -> List of all official STEAM resellers
Siehst du da ein MMOGA? Oder einer der anderen Billig KeyShops?



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen aktiven steam nutzer der noch nie im Key store eingekauft hat.


Wenn du nicht authorisierte wie MMOGA, G2Play, Fast2Play, Kinguin, G2A, sogar Ebay,  usw.  meinst dann habe ich noch nie in einem dieser Shops eingekauft.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Valve versucht mit der ganzen nicht authorisiert Schiene nur sein Monopol aufrechtzuhalten was schon lange gescheitert ist.


Valve versucht gar nichts, den Valve ist es egal solange es sich nicht um ihre Spiele handelt. Steam ist eine Verkaufsplattform in der die Publisher ihre Spiele reinstellen und vom Preis bis zur Storeseite alles selbst einstelle auch der Region-/Geo-Lock wird von den Publishern aktiviert!



Atent123 schrieb:


> Gibt es eugentlich ein Gerichtsurteil zu der ganzen Sache mit Steam und nicht authorisierten Händlern und wen die danach den account sperren ?


Brauchen sie das? Würde mich interessieren für was?
Wenn man nur RU Keys mit Region-/Geo-Lock hat braucht Valve dir nichtmal sagen wieso der Accouont gesperrt ist, den es steht expliziet in den SSA das man kein VPN nutzen darf um siene Herkunft zu verschleiern.
Sollte man viele EU Keys haben aber sich heraustellen das diese von einem der nicht authorisierten Shops kommt, kann der Publisher eine Accountsperre beantragen bezüglich des kaufens von Helerware



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Begründung ist ziemlich komisch.....
> Schließlich verkaufen Steam und co die Spiele auch ohne Hülle.
> Ich denke da waren schwarze Koffer im Spiel.


Nö da ist gar nichts komisch, den Valve verkauft gar nichts außer ihre eigenen Spiele. Lies was ich oben geschrieben habe 



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Hattest du mal Probleme dort?


Alleine die AGBs sind ein Problem und das man teilweise eine Personalausweiskopie hinschicken muss
Nicht bemerkt? Personalausweis kopieren verboten!
Vor allem der neue und Dokumentenfälschung ist kein Kavaliersdelikt!



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen, allerdings sind die Preise bei diesen  Stores auf Steamniveau


Das liegt daran das sie die Keys nicht fürn nen Apfel und nen Ei kaufen wie z. B. MMOGA der seine Keys asl Retail in Asien einkauft.

Das Bild ist zwar schon älter aber so sieht der Einkauf bei einem der angbelich so seriösen Keyshops aus...Solange du kein Nachweis bekommst der vor Gericht stand hält das eben die Hülle sowie die DVD's vernichtet wurden, ist das Helerware den Urteil gegen Key-Händler: Trennung von Keys und Datenträger verstößt gegen Urheberrecht





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atent123 (3. Januar 2016)

Wie soll es Hehlerei sein wenn ein legal erworbenes Produkt legal weiterverkauft wird ?
Das ist maximal ein Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen.


----------



## Shona (3. Januar 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wie soll es Hehlerei sein wenn ein legal erworbenes Produkt legal weiterverkauft wird ?


Es ist aber nicht legal erworben....Authorisierte Key Reseller haben einen Lizenz-Vetrag für jedes Spiel das sie verkaufen wollen mit dem Publisher. Deshalb gibt es in den authorisierten Key Shops auch nicht immer alle Spiele die es auch auf Steam gibt sondern nur die, mit denen sie Verträge abgeschlossen haben.

Woher weisst du das MMOGA die Keys legal erworben hat?
Hast du mal bei einem Publsiher nachgefragt ob MMOGA die verkaufen darf?
Hast du mal über den Steam Support Nachgefragt ob es ok ist wenn du bei MMOGA einkaufst?
Findest du es nicht komisch das Valve die nicht authorisierten Shops zensiert?

Wenn sogar schon Ubisoft eine Liste erstellt und die nicht authorisierten Key Shops da nicht drin sind, dann sollte man sich mal wirklich Gedanken mache wieso eigentlich - https://support.ubi.com/en-US/faq/9/3888/approved-retail-vendor-list/kA030000000ekN9CAI (Die Liste ist um das doppelte gewachsen seitdem ich das letztemal geschaut hab)


----------



## Atent123 (3. Januar 2016)

Natürlich ist es legal erworben sie haben die Keys ja schließlich einem Großhändler abgekauft der sie vom Publisher hat damit ist es keine Helerware.
Natürlich geht Valve dagegen vor die Publisher wollen ja schließlich ihr gigantischen gewinne Einfahren.
Wie sollen die Keys Illegal erworben werden ?
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre das die Spiele im Geschäft geklaut werden und ich bezweifele das es möglich ist so eine gigantische Anzahl an Keys zu klauen.
Bei den EU Neuwagen mekkert ja auch keiner obwohl es das selbe ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Januar 2016)

G2A, G2PLAY, MMOGA und wie sie alle heißen kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Kaufen seit Jahren da ein und Probleme gab es nicht ein einziges Mal. Weder von Steam noch von den Händlern. Da ist auch viel Panikmache dabei mit dem ganzen "nicht autorisierter Shop" Quatsch. Es gibt weltweit keine Sau, die deswegen den Account gesperrt bekommen hat. Außer von RU Keys würde ich abraten, obwohl ich selbst da jemanden kenne der nur diese Keys kauft und auch keine Probleme hat. Im allerschlimmsten Fall wird der Key vom Account gelöscht. Habe ich noch nie erlebt und kenne auch keinem dem das passiert ist, aber das Risiko würde ich gegenüber der Ersparnis, wenn man viel kauft, jederzeit eingehen. Diese Listen mit offiziellen Resellern brauch man gar nicht abarbeiten, da kannst auch gleich bei Steam selber einkaufen gehen oder zu Saturn rennen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Januar 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen aktiven steam nutzer der noch nie im Key store eingekauft hat.



Na dann kannst du mich mal zu denen rechnen, die noch nie einen Keyshop verwendet haben. Einfach auf einen Sale warten und schon hat man die Spiele sogar noch einen ganzen Batzen billiger als aus einen unautorisiertem Keyshop.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Die Begründung ist ziemlich komisch.
> Warum soll es okay sein wen der Publisher das Spiel mit Hülle verkauft in der dann nur ein key für ein <nutzungsrecht ist obwohl dem Kunden etwas anderes sugeriert wird aber ein Händler das Nutzungsrecht das er ja schließlich legal erworben hat weiter verkauft nur eben ohne Hülle.
> Schließlich verkaufen Steam und co die Spiele auch ohne Hülle.
> Ich denke da waren schwarze Koffer im Spiel.



Ich denke, der Grund ist dass man zwar den Key verkauft hat, die Disc jedoch immer noch besitzt - und die könnte man ja theoretisch auch noch weiterverkaufen. Dass dessen Key schon verbraucht wurde, kann der Käufer ja nicht wissen. Zudem könnte man rein theoretisch Keys von Software, die man gar nicht besitzt, in einem Supermarkt oä abfotografieren und diese dann weiterverkaufen. In sofern macht das Urteil für mich doch recht viel Sinn


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Januar 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Na dann kannst du mich mal zu denen rechnen, die noch nie einen Keyshop verwendet haben. Einfach auf einen Sale warten und schon hat man die Spiele sogar noch einen ganzen Batzen billiger als aus einen unautorisiertem Keyshop.



Eher nicht. Die Stores passen die Preise dann auch an. Wollte diesen Sale den Season Pass zu The Evil Within abgreifen, was sehe ich da suf G2A? Season Pass für knappe 5€. The Witcher 3 für 9€ und ein paar Zerquetschte. Auf solche Preise kannst bei Steam und den anderen Resellern um einiges länger warten. Und bis die da sind bist bei den Stores noch weiter unten.


----------



## Shona (4. Januar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Eher nicht. Die Stores passen die Preise dann auch an. Wollte diesen Sale den Season Pass zu The Evil Within abgreifen, was sehe ich da suf G2A? Season Pass für knappe 5€. The Witcher 3 für 9€ und ein paar Zerquetschte. Auf solche Preise kannst bei Steam und den anderen Resellern um einiges länger warten. Und bis die da sind bist bei den Stores noch weiter unten.


Mit gutem recht kannst du auf solche Deals ewig warten, den kein Publisher verkauft die Keys so billig das ein angeblicher Großhändler des Publishers die so billig weiter verkaufen könnte!
Außerdem machen die Preise bei Steam der Publisher somit kann er verlangen was er will und wenn es 80€ wären.

Aber GreenManGaming hat schon einen von CDProdjectRed auf den Sack bekommen, weil sie bei einem ihrem Großhändler die Keys gekauft haben, der aber gar nicht die Berechtigung hatte von CDP diese zu verkaufen bzw. die Keys nicht von CDP hatte. Deshalb konnte GMG aber die Keys günstiger einkaufen und vor Release für 29,99€ verkaufen und das hat CDP mitbekommen und denen auf die Finger gehauen.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es legal erworben sie haben die  Keys ja schließlich einem Großhändler abgekauft der sie vom Publisher  hat damit ist es keine Helerware.


Woher weisst du das der asiatische Großhändler von MMOGA die Keys vom Publisher hat und dann auch noch EU Keys die sie in Asien gar nicht verkaufen?
MMOGA hat schon früher tausende Retails gekauft, den Keys abfotografiert und dann weiter verkauft und das machen sie noch immer nur fotografieren sie die Keys nicht mehr ab.
Trotzdem ist es eine Verletzung des Urheberrechts weil du beim kauf Hülle + DVD's nicht bekommst und/oder einen nachweis der eben vor Gericht stand hält das sie vernichtet wurden und nicht einfach eine Zeile per Email in der steht das sie diese vernichten haben. Da muss dann schon sowas wie ein Gutachten sein, indem min 2 Leute das bestätigen.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Natürlich geht Valve dagegen vor die Publisher wollen ja schließlich ihr gigantischen gewinne Einfahren.


Was hat das mit Valve zu tun?
Kein Publisher wird gezwungen auf Steam zu verkaufen, das machen die freiwiilig, somit kann es Valve egal sein. Die machen das weil es vom Publisher verlangt wird und wie es nunmal so ist, ist der Kunde König.

Es ist nur im Vertrag verankert wo sie die Keys verkaufen dürfen und wo nicht, diese Keys Stores sind bestimmt nicht dabei! Deshalb gab es vor Jahren mal den Zoff zwischen Valve und EA, was im übrigen einer der Hauptgründe für die Origin Entwicklung war, bei dem Valve Crisis II von Steam gelöscht hat. Daraufhin hat EA zwei weitere Spiele von Steam genommen. Der Grund für das löschen war weil Crytek ohne das wissen von EA ein popeliges DLC auf einer Seite verkauft hat die nicht das Recht hatte diese zu verkaufen und Crytek hatte ebenfalls nicht das Recht überhaupt dieser Seite diese anzubieten.



Atent123 schrieb:


> Wie sollen die Keys Illegal erworben werden ?
> Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre das die Spiele im Geschäft geklaut werden  und ich bezweifele das es möglich ist so eine gigantische Anzahl an Keys  zu klauen.


Ach nein ist nicht möglich?
Wie hat dann damals Rebellion rausgefunden das die Keys die sie haben löschen lassen geklaut waren?  -> Sniper Elite 3: Rebellion lässt gestohlene Keys auf Steam sperren â€¢ Eurogamer.de
Selbst EA hat damals bei BF3 rausenden Keys von solchen Stores gelöscht, weil diese geklaut waren! -> Battlefield 3: Electronic Arts sperrt importierte Keys in Origin - Golem.de
Ubisoft hat vor kurzen einen Rumumschlag gemacht und millionen von Keys gelöscht, weil sie von solchen Stores kommen. -> Ubisoft deactivating keys it says were "fraudulently" obtained and resold â€¢ Eurogamer.net

Schon irgendwie komsich das die Publisher dagegen angehen und man es weiterhin ignoriert als sei es nichts....
Das Problem an der Sache ist nur solange diese Shops aus Briefkastenfirmen bestehen bzw. diese im Impressum stehen ist es für einen Publisher zu teuer und aufwendig die drahtzieher zu finden.


Für dich bin ich aber wirklich bereit mal bei einem Publisher deiner Wahl nachzufragen ob MMOGA, G2Play, Fast2Play, Kinguin oder G2A die Keys verkaufen dürfen bzw. ob sie denen diese verkaufen.
Du traust dich anscheinend nämlich nicht und mich interessiert es ansich gar nicht, weil ich nie da einkäufen würde.


----------



## Leob12 (4. Januar 2016)

Bei BF3 waren damals ziemlich viele russische Keys ungültig. Zahlreiche Threads von aufgebrachten Käufern waren im Forum zu finden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Januar 2016)

Rise of the Tomb Raider könnte der erste relevante Titel werden. Sind die 37€ in der Regel der Betrag gegenüber den regulären 50€, die man bei einem Titel zum Release erwarten kann?

Rise of the Tomb Raider kaufen, ROTTR Key - MMOGA

Rise of the Tomb Raider kaufen, RotTR Key - bei Gameladen




*Edit:* Habe gerade einen Kommentar über Kinguin gelesen, wo das Spiel für 29€ angeboten wird.

Rise of the Tomb Raider VORBESTELLUNG Steam Key - Tomb Raider


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2016)

Zwischen 20-35€ zu Release je nach Titel. Bei Nuuvem kanns auch mal Richtung 15€ gehen.


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider könnte der erste relevante Titel werden. Sind die 37€ in der Regel der Betrag gegenüber den regulären 50€, die man bei einem Titel zum Release erwarten kann?


Für 37€ bekommst du es auch bei authorisierten Key Händler...

GreenManGaming : Rise Of The Tomb Raider | PC Game Download | Green Man Gaming 

Normalpreis: 49,99€
 - 20% Gutschein (derzeit, kann nächste Woche auch einer mit bis zu  30% sein)
----------------------
34,99€

Wieso immer der Umweg über die nicht authorisierten Keyshops?

Meine Vorbestellungen 2015 bei authorisierten KeyShops. (In Klammer der normalpreis zum Release)

*Gamesplanet:*

Falloput 4: 43€ (59,99€)
Just Cause 3: 37€ (49,99€)

*GreenManGaming:*

Batman: Arkham Knight: 36€ (59,99)
Cities: Skylines Deluxe Edition: 27€ (36,99€)
Life is Strange: Complete Season: 14,99€ (19,99€)




Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei BF3 waren damals ziemlich viele russische Keys  ungültig. Zahlreiche Threads von aufgebrachten Käufern waren im Forum  zu finden.


Die waren nocht ungültig sondern EA hat sich schlicht gesperrt und somit konnten sie nicht mehr aktiviert werden, da diese Keys mit gestohlenen Kreditkarten gekauft wurden.
Meiner Meinung zu recht und da brauchte sich auch keiner drüber aufregen....


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Januar 2016)

Shona schrieb:


> Wieso immer der Umweg über die nicht authorisierten Keyshops?
> 
> Meine Vorbestellungen 2015 bei authorisierten KeyShops. (In Klammer der normalpreis zum Release)
> 
> ...



Die Frage beantwortet sich doch von selber. Allein bei Fallout hast du 16€ mehr bezahlt als ich, bei Just Cause 12€, sind schon knappe 30€ mehr bei 2 Spielen.


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Januar 2016)

Wie kommt ihr darauf dass discs gekauft werden, dann separat die disc und der Key weiterverkauft werden und damit Gewinn gemacht wird? Die disk kann man ohne Key nicht Spielen


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Frage beantwortet sich doch von selber. Allein bei Fallout hast du 16€ mehr bezahlt als ich, bei Just Cause 12€, sind schon knappe 30€ mehr bei 2 Spielen.


Weiter?
Ich weiss zumindest das, die Keys vom Publisher kommen und das auch das Geld bei ihm landet und nicht wie bei den billig Keys die irgendwo vom Laster fallen oder mit gestohlenen Kreditkarten bezahlt wurden. 
Da braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn nur noch Alphas und Betas auf den Markt kommen, den warum sollen die Entwickler viel Geld investieren? Ihr seid doch nichtmal bereit den Preis zu bezahlen...

Soll ich dir noch was sagen?
Im Steam Sale habe ich Spiele im Wert von 60€ einfach so verschenkt und über das ganze Jahr 2015 waren es ca. 500€ an Spielen! Bei wieviel sind wir nun die du weniger gezahlt hast als ich?


Außerdem werden meine Daten nicht irgendwo in Asien auf dem Schwarzmarkt  verkauft. Pokercloak hatte vor einer Weile mehrmal geschrieben das es ihm bei den AGBs der nicht authorisierten Händler der Magen  umdreht. 
Aber nicht  nur das er hatte auch schon mehrmals angedeutet das einige hier im Forum  ihn bezüglich der von euch genannten Shops angeschrieben hatten, weil  sie Probleme mit denen haben...Trotzdem kauft ihr da weiter ein? Warum?

Wieso werden Thread/Beiträge ausgeblendet, die ich melde wenn ein nicht authorisierter Shop darin verlinkt ist?
Es gibt keine Forenregeln dafür außer die Passage mit den Links zu illegalen Inhalten. Ist vielleicht doch was an der Sache dran?



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr darauf dass discs gekauft werden,  dann separat die disc und der Key weiterverkauft werden und damit Gewinn  gemacht wird? Die disk kann man ohne Key nicht Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht weil es so ist....Außerdem ist der Key immer noch beim Spiel dabei nur kann er nicht mehr aktiviert werden...Was glaubst du wie vielen sowas schon passiert ist?
Es gibt nicht umsonst das Urteil nezüglich Trennung von Key + Disk.

Könnte man aber zumindest bei Steam einfach lösen und zwar Ticket an den Support mit Fotos von Key + Ticket Nummer & der Rechnung  dranhängen. Dann löscht Valve den Key bei dem Account bei dem er aktiviert ist und aktiviert diesen auf verlange gleich im Account.

Aber zu deiner Frage ich kann z. B. Spiele von EA die ich bei Steam gekauft habe auch bei Origin aktivieren mit dem gleichen Key.
Oder ich kann The Witcher und The Witcher 2 als Retail kaufen und kann den Key darin verkaufen. Der Käufer muss diesen dann nur hier https://www.gog.com/witcher/backup einfügen und schon hat er das Spiel in seinem GoG Account.


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Januar 2016)

Shona schrieb:


> Weiter?
> *Ich weiss zumindest das, die Keys vom Publisher kommen und das auch das Geld bei ihm landet und nicht wie bei den billig Keys die irgendwo vom Laster fallen oder mit gestohlenen Kreditkarten bezahlt wurden.
> Da braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenn nur noch Alphas und Betas auf den Markt kommen, den warum sollen die Entwickler viel Geld investieren? Ihr seid doch nichtmal bereit den Preis zu bezahlen...
> *
> ...



Meinen Beweggrund, warum ich mich über das Thema überhaupt erst informieren möchte und weswegen ich diesen Thread erstellt habe steht im Eingangskommentar. Illegale Keyshops sind Käse, genauso die Bevorzugung von Grafikkarten bei der Spieleperformance, wofür die Entwickler Geld bekommen.

Ich habe am Releasetag wie auch schon bei zig anderen Titel und Plattformen  zuvor The Witcher 3 inklusive Expansion Pass direkt bei gog mit beiden Addons vorbestellt um die Entwickler ohne Umwege zu unterstützen. *Ab sofort* habe ich allerdings bei den *relevanten* Titeln gegenüber den Entwicklern kein schlechtes Gewissen *mehr*, das mich davon abhalten würde weniger für einen Titel zu bezahlen. Wenn sie aus Profitgründen Deals mit ausgewählten Herstellern abschließen möchten, dann nehme ich ab sofort bei diesen Spielen eben Umwege in Kauf. Wie du mir, so ich dir.


----------



## Shona (5. Januar 2016)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Illegale Keyshops sind Käse


Und trotzdem postest du ein paar Beiträge vorher 3 Links zu genau solchen Keyshops?
Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. Auch wenn hier einige was anderes erzählen, die Links von mir mit den Lister zweier Publisher spricht für sich und ebenso das Links auf Steam von diesen Seiten gelöscht werden.
Nichtmal hier https://isthereanydeal.com/ sind diese gelistet und dort sind alle Steam Reseller, sowie DRM-Free Shops vertreten.

Ich gebe dir den rat dir wirklich mal dir AGB's der Seiten zu lesen die du da gepostet hast, dann verstehst du hoffentlich mein bedenken das diese in irgendeiner Weise legal wären.


----------



## XyZaaH (5. Januar 2016)

Wenn man nur versiegelte discs kauft kann kein Key zuvor gestohlen werden. Daten musst du auch keine verkaufen, wenn du zb mit einer paysafecard zahlst. Aber diese Gründe willst du wohl nicht wahrnehmen.


----------



## lowskill (5. Januar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hauptsache günstige Keys!


----------



## bofferbrauer (6. Januar 2016)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Wenn man nur versiegelte discs kauft kann kein Key zuvor gestohlen werden. Daten musst du auch keine verkaufen, wenn du zb mit einer paysafecard zahlst. Aber diese Gründe willst du wohl nicht wahrnehmen.



Ich habe hier eine nette kleine Maschine mit der ich rein theoretisch die DVD Verpackung selbst wieder einschweißen könnte. Und die kostet keine 100€. Eine versiegelte Verpackung ist somit keine Garantie dass der Key nicht schon mal verwendet wurde


----------



## XyZaaH (6. Januar 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ich habe hier eine nette kleine Maschine mit der ich rein theoretisch die DVD Verpackung selbst wieder einschweißen könnte. Und die kostet keine 100€. Eine versiegelte Verpackung ist somit keine Garantie dass der Key nicht schon mal verwendet wurde


Und du kannst dann auch mehrere tausend Verpackungen pro Minute einschließen??? Auch wenn das der Fall wäre, z.b Saturn kauft dann nicht bei MMOGA, oder g2a irgendwelche wiederverschweißten discs.


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. Januar 2016)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Und du kannst dann auch mehrere tausend Verpackungen pro Minute einschließen??? Auch wenn das der Fall wäre, z.b Saturn kauft dann nicht bei MMOGA, oder g2a irgendwelche wiederverschweißten discs.



Nö, aber genug um eine Palette in einer Woche zu füllen. Das reicht um gelegentlich auf einem Großmarkt einen Stand zu füllen.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Januar 2016)

lowskill schrieb:


> Hauptsache günstige Keys!



Wahnsinn, hier wird einem echt übel bei dieser Geiz ist Geil Mentalität.
Bin echt froh, dass man Hardware nicht downloaden bzw. in solchen Shops erwerben kann, sonst könnten wir das Gaming am PC sowieso schon lange  komplett vergessen.


----------



## lowskill (7. Januar 2016)

Ach, halb so wild. Viele Produkte gibt es ja, zu einem Bruchteil des üblichen Preises, aus China, ganz ohne Download. Nicht unbedingt bezogen auf PC-Hardware, aber dafür auf vieles andere. Oftmals sogar völlig zollfrei.


----------



## XyZaaH (7. Januar 2016)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Nö, aber genug um eine Palette in einer Woche zu füllen. Das reicht um gelegentlich auf einem Großmarkt einen Stand zu füllen.


Und dann kaufen alle bei dir ein  komm lass den Blödsinn.


----------



## emperator (7. Januar 2016)

MMOGA und G2A sind übrigens nur Vermittler/Marktplätze, selber verkaufen die nichts sondern bringen nur einen Käufer/Verkäufer zusammen und übernehmen die Abwicklung des Handels. Daher kann bei den Keys dann von offiziellen bis hin zu geklauten bzw. durch Kreditkartenbetrug erworbenen Keys alles dabei sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Januar 2016)

Es ist wie erwartet ein GTX970 @ Fury Level Spiel geworden.

Bräuchte nur kurz eine Rückmeldung: Kann ich hier bestellen?
Rise of the Tomb Raider RU VPN Required VORBESTELLUNG Steam CD Key - Tomb Raider


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Januar 2016)

Nimm den: Rise of the Tomb Raider Steam CD Key - Tomb Raider

Deiner ist ein RU Key. Kenne zwar keinen der damit jemals Probleme hatte und ich selber habe auch schonmal verdentlich RU Keys gekauft, aber manche Publisher lassen RU Keys gerne mal sperren.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. Januar 2016)

Jep Kinguin ist ein super Keystore und für 1 € pro Artikel extra mit Käuferschutz Garantie. Hab dort schon etliche Keys gekauft und alle haben ohne Probleme funktioniert. Ebenso findest du dort IMMER den Hinweis das du bei RU Keys ein VPN benutzen solltst, nicht nur um den einzulösen sondern auch danach wenn du das jeweilige Game zockst. Ist mir persönlich zu unständlich da bezahl ich lieber ein paar € mehr und hole mir eine Worldwide oder EU Version.


----------

